

Obama pledges $7 billion to upgrade power in Africa - chixnx
http://www.cp-africa.com/2013/06/30/obama-power-africa-electricity-7-billion/

======
ferdo
It would be nice if he used the money for American infrastructure.

~~~
djdjdnsj
If we don't, China will.

